# Trimendous Pills and other diet pills............



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

anyones girlfriend used these before? http://www.trimendousbeauty.com/id1.html

My girlfriends mate says these pills have worked wonders on her, but im not sure thats just because she has cut down a lot on her eating habits.

So now my girlfriend wants to try these out, do you think its worth it? She had a baby 2 months and put a fair bit of flab on her stomach and wants to get rid rapid. What advice would you give her and what supplements will work best for her? She doesn't have time to go to the gym as we have 2 kids. Any help, hints or tips would be great thanks!


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> anyones girlfriend used these before? http://www.trimendousbeauty.com/id1.html
> 
> My girlfriends mate says these pills have worked wonders on her, but im not sure thats just because she has cut down a lot on her eating habits.
> 
> So now my girlfriend wants to try these out, do you think its worth it? She had a baby 2 months and put a fair bit of flab on her stomach and wants to get rid rapid. What advice would you give her and what supplements will work best for her? She doesn't have time to go to the gym as we have 2 kids. Any help, hints or tips would be great thanks!


you didn't mention if she was breast feeding or not ? i say no to anything if she is , breast feeding alone contracts the stomach muscles , and plenty of hill walking with the pram does wonders


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Why not just eat less food?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Markc said:


> Why not just eat less food?


Well, if she is breast feeding then she not be on a calorie deficit and indeed she should not need to be because breast feeding uses calories. She needs to eat the 'right' foods - yes.

Agrees with Lily re stomach contraction etc :thumb: Get outside with the buggy and the kids, to the park, walking etc

Assuming she is not breast feeding if she is considering taking pills though ?


----------

